# Raw feeding after surgery?



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! My girl is being spayed as we speak and I will be picking her up tonight. Any worries about feeding raw after a spay surgery? Or just go on as normal? Also, is the rimadyl pain meds necessary? I was never given anything when my female cats were spayed for pain :-/


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I never gave Willow pain meds after she was spayed, and I would think just follow her regular feeding but I personally would feed it frozen so she doesn't get any blood in the incision area on accident.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, feed her raw and build that immune system back up. The only time I give the pain meds is at night when she will be crated and can't injure herself if she is acting uncomfortable. The pups I have had spayed for others never seemed to be uncomfortable.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They never gave rimadyl for our last foster spay just tramadol, but she didn't want to really eat until the next day which is normal..Just keep her quiet, I know that after I had her for the week she was spayed the new fosters let her play too much a she ripped her internal stitches and needed some antibiotics, of course she is a B.T. puppy. Good Luck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope it all goes smoothly. don't see a reason why it wouldn't.

i'd offer her food. if she is hungry she will eat.

to be honest, i would not give rimadyl....ask for tramadol instead as a just in case.

i'd try not to give either....none of my fixed dogs ever needed pain pills...

bubba did after two eye surgeries, but not for anything else. it just makes them so dopey.....that sometimes, i think it impedes them getting better....

we also gave him pain meds (tramadol) at night, but not during the day. that was for eye surgery.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the quick responses. I will offer her a small meal tonight. She is out of surgery and doing great. Is it necessary to give the food frozen as someone mentioned?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rimadyl? That's just nuts. Like Re said, tramadol. Why one earth would they give an anti-inflammatory, especially one that's as scary as rimadyl? These vets, I swear.

Snorkels didn't have an incision but when she had the endoscopy she was snarfing down food right afterward. I just put her on her regular schedule but cut out the bone for a day or so.

I didn't freeze any of her food, maybe I should have? I don't know.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Rimadyl? That's just nuts. Like Re said, tramadol. Why one earth would they give an anti-inflammatory, especially one that's as scary as rimadyl? These vets, I swear.
> 
> Snorkels didn't have an incision but when she had the endoscopy she was snarfing down food right afterward. I just put her on her regular schedule but cut out the bone for a day or so.
> 
> I didn't freeze any of her food, maybe I should have? I don't know.


Tramadol is an antimflammatory, I take it every day for my back...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tramadol - PubMed Health

i am thinking tramadol is a pain med, robin...it's an opiate agonist.



> Tramadol is in a class of medications called opiate agonists. It works by changing the way the body senses pain.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Tramadol is an antimflammatory, I take it every day for my back...


I don't think tramadol and rimadyl are in the same class. They had me giving both to Parker at the same time. I think tramadol isn't an anti-inflammatory.

Oh, i don't think it causes liver damage like rimadyl can, either.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't give any food tonight. Maybe some ice cubes or just a little bit of water, but that's it. When Piper was spayed, I offered food about.. 5-6hrs. after I got her home and she promptly threw it all up. After that, no more feeding for any of my foster pups after their surgeries! Not eating for a day won't kill 'em.. I'd resume meals as normal tomorrow. 

I've never given any of my dogs pain meds. after their surgeries.. they all acted pitiful the night of, but were bouncing off the walls the next morning. It was pretty clear that they didn't NEED pain meds! Some Rimadyl certainly can't hurt though.

Frozen, eh, I wouldn't if you don't normally. I never feed frozen and my dogs never get blood on themselves.. maybe a little on their mouths but certainly not on their stomachs. Maybe I just have super neat dogs though LOL.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

So what is best.....rimadyl, tramadol, or nothing? I'm picking her up in a couple hours so I want what's best for her


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give any food tonight. Maybe some ice cubes or just a little bit of water, but that's it. When Piper was spayed, I offered food about.. 5-6hrs. after I got her home and she promptly threw it all up. After that, no more feeding for any of my foster pups after their surgeries! Not eating for a day won't kill 'em.. I'd resume meals as normal tomorrow.
> 
> I've never given any of my dogs pain meds. after their surgeries.. they all acted pitiful the night of, but were bouncing off the walls the next morning. It was pretty clear that they didn't NEED pain meds! Some Rimadyl certainly can't hurt though.
> 
> Frozen, eh, I wouldn't if you don't normally. I never feed frozen and my dogs never get blood on themselves.. maybe a little on their mouths but certainly not on their stomachs. Maybe I just have super neat dogs though LOL.


lol you're lucky...Willow makes a mess of herself and will roll in it if I don't stop her before it happens...she is such a pig


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my personal opinion.

i would get the tramadol. 

i would maybe feed some broth if she shows signs of hunger.....i think kady might be right about not feeding food the first night, but you know your dog best.

give the tramadol if she seems to be in pain before her bedtime...

and then play it by ear.

i would not freeze her food unless she rolls in it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

rimadyl is an anti-inflammatory - they give it to dogs that have arthritis and muscle pulls. It's more dangerous than tramadol and tramadol is for pain only - it's probably not going to hurt your dog to have rimadyl for a couple of days if needed but I wouldn't give it to my dog, I'd give tramadol.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Tramadol it is  and I probably will skip feeding tonight. I'll have to see how she is first.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> lol you're lucky...Willow makes a mess of herself and will roll in it if I don't stop her before it happens...she is such a pig


Ew.. none of mine leave their food long enough for that to happen! Feeding time is quick here!



ShanniBella said:


> Tramadol it is  and I probably will skip feeding tonight. I'll have to see how she is first.


That's a good plan  All of mine ACTED hungry the night after surgery (once they were over the "Whooooaaa I'm all doped up on anesthesia" feeling), but yeah.. it didn't work well with Wilson after his neuter, or Piper after her spay. After that I had a few foster pups get neutered and didn't feed them the night after surgery, worked out fine!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> Tramadol - PubMed Health
> 
> i am thinking tramadol is a pain med, robin...it's an opiate agonist.


Swear to good when this was prescribed to me 15 years ago, they told me it was considered a anti-imflammitory with pain relief. NOT KIDDING!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Swear to good when this was prescribed to me 15 years ago, they told me it was considered a anti-imflammitory with pain relief. NOT KIDDING!


i believe you.......but whoever told you that was not telling you true, my friend.


----------



## SunshineDay (Apr 30, 2012)

Feed half of what you normally feed tonite and resume normally tomorrow. Giving Rimadyl is fine, especially in youger dogs, but please give with food!!! Your tech at time of discharge should go over this with you. The thing with Rimadyl is that it is not a good drug to give long term or to the elderly, if it is prescribed a full blood panel should be done every six months. But giving it for 2-3 days in healthy pets usually produces no ill effects.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Idk all of my animals have always eaten...but I also feed pretty late and since pick up time is usually at 5, they wno't eat until 11 pm anyway lol


----------

